# Penalty for Wearing Fur is Death



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We hear so much about the demonization of gun owners, hunters, and trappers, but one woman is now walking among us and wants anyone wearing fur dead. No kidding. When she tried to hire a hit man, here's how she wanted the job carried out: "I am paying you to kill one person wearing fur who is 12 or older (but hopefully at least 14 years, however 12 years old or older is fine)." She was let free to roam the streets and the details are here...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Why wasnt she committed ???


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Screw that lock her ass up! Just because your off your rocker shouldn't mean you can't be held responsible for your actions. Got to love the justice system.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Beerman069 said:


> Screw that lock her ass up! Just because your off your rocker shouldn't mean you can't be held responsible for your actions. Got to love the justice system.


Don't sugar coat , let us know how you really feel .. LOL .. Seriously , I'm right there with you on this one bro ..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I heard that one, she wanted the person to make sure they used a gun that was easily concealed...


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Obviously the girl is not the only mentally handicapped person in this case. The judge [or in this case the judgette] is far worse than the defendant. Sure would like to hear her explanation of why she released this person to the parents of the Sandy Hook kids or kin-folk of other whacko caused incidents. Betch the judgette is anti EVERYTHING! WOW, they live among us, they walk among us, they teach our kids in school and worst of all THEY VOTE!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm perplexed as to why we don't keep whacko's locked up too. A 12 year old...lovely ! where is a baseball bat when you need one ?

Then there is the guy who sent instructions on bomb making to a Pakistani so he could blow himself and others up. Then sent money to his widow..well one of his widows....the other must feel slighted. The judge let him out to roam the streets awaiting trial...

We have a lot of desert here that we could build a large cage in to hold all the law breakers...


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sure Sheriff Joe would be happy to assist in that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, he would I'm sure.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

there are a LOT of mine shafts in the mountains here in Colorado, some are very high in Arsenic....at least that's my solution.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'm perplexed as to why we don't keep whacko's locked up too. A 12 year old...lovely ! where is a baseball bat when you need one ?
> 
> Then there is the guy who sent instructions on bomb making to a Pakistani so he could blow himself and others up. Then sent money to his widow..well one of his widows....the other must feel slighted. The judge let him out to roam the streets awaiting trial...
> 
> We have a lot of desert here that we could build a large cage in to hold all the law breakers...


No cages needed......SSS



220swift said:


> there are a LOT of mine shafts in the mountains here in Colorado, some are very high in Arsenic....at least that's my solution.


Here is a solution that saves on the shoveling.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Judge must have been a PETA hippy and smoked up on cannabis.


----------

